# A question for Inor.....or other travelers.



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Inor, from your posts we know you travel a lot.with this recent ebola in the USA media scare will it affect the way you travel in the airports you may fly from and to?..I mean,do you take any precautions?.does any one else on the board travel a lot and do you/will you be taking extra precautions with your health?.do you carry N-95's?, nitrile gloves?,tyvek (lol)suit?.:?:do you prep for this type of pandemic situation when traveling or,is it just routine for you to carry preps like this?.

I was just wondering.we have the normal stuff, masks,gloves etc,but we don't have to or want to travel much anyway.thank god.::clapping::


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm worried about traveling now a lot more since Canadian and US sanctions on Russia, now there are no direct flights to Russia from Canada (at least that's what I hear recently), which means I'll have to switch planes and be exposed to more travellers. Wear thin leather gloves and pretend I'm just cold, won't be touching anything with bare hands, lots of alcohol wipes and definitely a mask. I keep on getting invited to weddings back home, I could only go to 3-4 per year unfortunately, enormous family.
Also, don't order drinks on the plane and just try not to eat during your flight at all.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Not to intrude on your question Old Guy, but I just went to SHOUT IT FROM THE ROOFTOPS about how happy I am that I no longer participate in the cattle-car crapola of "airline travel". Haven't come close to an airport since Jan. 1, 2005 -- the day I retired.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Also, don't order drinks on the plane and just try not to eat during your flight at all.


Curious - what could be wrong with the drinks? The little whiskey bottles are sealed beforehand.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The airline staff do not give you the bottles until they unseal them themselves.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Uh....take a Geiger counter up there and see how different it is. Obola and arab flu not the only bad things up there.
As for me, the helpers have been the only ones to leave in a year and they are getting fidgety about it. They did go over to Anthony, tx yesterday but no more tejas after this week. I don't want them around that anymore because it's too close to juarez and filling up by the hour.
I am overdue for a pilgrimage I have to make just up/over to montrose, co, but if Colorado goes yumpy, they sure will shut that place down to "who may" and i'm a little skeetish about being caught up in other place's oy vey meshuga....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Not to intrude on your question Old Guy, but I just went to SHOUT IT FROM THE ROOFTOPS about how happy I am that I no longer participate in the cattle-car crapola of "airline travel". Haven't come close to an airport since Jan. 1, 2005 -- the day I retired.


Same here,the last time I flew it was from our local rural airport to Detoilet to UnSane Francisco and then back.babies crying,people coughing,bleh,I am Immunosuppressed so,I dont need this crapola anymore.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor is too ornery when he travels to get unwanted germs.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Still travel by plane? That's terrible! Much better to travel by BOV...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

BOV? Will that take me to Eastern Europe and North Siberia?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Inor, from your posts we know you travel a lot.with this recent ebola in the USA media scare will it affect the way you travel in the airports you may fly from and to?..I mean,do you take any precautions?.does any one else on the board travel a lot and do you/will you be taking extra precautions with your health?.do you carry N-95's?, nitrile gloves?,tyvek (lol)suit?.:?:do you prep for this type of pandemic situation when traveling or,is it just routine for you to carry preps like this?.
> 
> I was just wondering.we have the normal stuff, masks,gloves etc,but we don't have to or want to travel much anyway.thank god.::clapping::


I have the honor of travelling on the man made traffic pattern of the sky up to twice a month in the motherland of Africa. Most of my travels I am flying commercial with every other yokel over here. The biggest extra precautions that I take is to be aware of my surroundings and the people on the plane (mainly I book flights with the clear intention of getting a row for myself... and I'm quiet good at that skill). I also travel with something that if my wife saw me with she may look at me like I had a sex change... anti-bacterial soap. I normally give my wife crap about carrying her little bottle everywhere and using it for EVERYTHING.... but lets just say that I have picked up that habit and probably increased it to wipe down my seat and area I'm sitting. I refuse to eat airline food and will buy bottle water at the airport (once through security).

If I don't like the vibe on the plane... I called up the travel system and change flight. Have not had to do it for "insecurity"; but for convenience and it normally plays out really well despite how much bureaucracy is involved for government travel.

Major hubs here also have screenings to check for ebola... but with the recent guy in Dallas we see how good they are (I made a comment about it a while back on another post). If I had the option to travel with a mask I personally do not know if I would. But the other side to that is if I'm home and travelling with my family and we have a lay over in Dallas.... my kids will be sporting masks and have their "museum" hands on (meaning no touching ANYTHING).

If I had to travel to Canada and had a layover there I would be more concerned about their knowledge of aviation and if the wings are made of bacon and held together by maple syrup. ::Rambo::


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

there is limited risk right now they have the screeningsm. if someone wanted to seriously take u pull onto planes we probably could have an act of terrorism just by spreading platter sweater otherwise then collected off a hopless victim of the virus on the flight and even in small quantities in various items including itself perspired it wouldn't be difficult but as far as the risk is concerned there's a limit rest of this. you can of course exercise caution and get throw away clothing garments and the wear your face mask and gloves. the secret though 45. That's going to cost you is small addition to your travel costs.

there really isn't much of a threat right now in a month or two that could be a completely different issue of the large volume of flights you have a larger chance of getting into a car accident then dying format then ebola right now

well that contagion does represent a risk it is a very minor risk compared to other life threateningevents. the real risk of you bola is its exponential growth potentialhowever our X Factor is only one or two right now which is very very very minisculein North Americanow in West Africa its a different story completely with the X Factor being Chucky 100 East


the real problem of course is going to anywhere that there's a large number people coming from international travel. Zola takes one person to spread it to 50 or 60 or 80 people although the risk is very limited spend that 5 or 10 for protection ofrom ebola and the cold or flu as well.

although I'm not suggesting wearing a gas mask on the flight to make it into a little bit of trouble


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Not to intrude on your question Old Guy, but I just went to SHOUT IT FROM THE ROOFTOPS about how happy I am that I no longer participate in the cattle-car crapola of "airline travel". Haven't come close to an airport since Jan. 1, 2005 -- the day I retired.


Good for you! I work for an airline and I hate to fly! If I have to go anywhere may it be on a cargo plane!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MI Oldguy -

I saw this post earlier today, but did not have time to give it the answer I wanted. So here you are...

I fly somewhere about 40-45 weeks per year. I have been keeping that schedule for the last 15 years. I do not keep any kind of special preps with me to prevent catching any kind of cold, flu, or virus. (However, that may change based on what happens with this virus that is mimicking polio lately.) 

My travel preps consist of:

- about 3000 calories of energy bars
- $10 face value pre-1965 silver
- 2 knives (a camping knife and an Kershaw Leek)
- a Gerber multitool
- a few feet of 550 paracord
- a small Bible
- MANY ziplock bags
- some handi-wipes
- a Lifestraw
- a package of moleskin
- some miscellaneous items that I am sure I am forgetting

With a couple notable exceptions, I have been remarkably fortunate in avoiding getting sick when traveling. (Knock on wood.)

As far as the actual travel and my risks there...

My biggest risk for catching a virus is when I am actually flying. But, I am at a much lower risk than the casual traveler due to my frequent flyer status. I do not stand in line to check bags (which I do every time I fly) because I go to the prefered traveler line which is usually non-existent. I do not stand in line at the TSA checkpoints because I have been pre-cleared with the TSA precheck. So I do not even remove my jacket or boots. The TSA checkpoint for me is usually a 1-2 minute ordeal from the time I get in line to the time I pick up my stuff and walk to the gate. Standing in lines for 20-30 minutes for the casual traveler is a big risk because you are surrounded by SO MANY people in such close proximity. Even if there is a line for me for check in or TSA, they are all other frequent flyers and we give each other space.

Getting on the plane is the same deal. I am bumped to first class at least half the time and if not, at least bumped to business class. That means, the line getting on the plane is much shorter and much faster. Also the seats have more room, so less chance of catching something from a seatmate.

I do not write the last couple paragraphs to sound arrogant. But it is a fact that the less close contact you have with other people (in lines etc.), the less likely you are to catch a virus. American airports are designed specifically to accommodate guys like me quickly and painlessly. Airports are designed to slow the casual traveler down as much as possible so you will buy a pretzel or a brownie from a vendor. That is especially true since 9/11 since security is also a concern.

The only special precautions that I do take before travel is that during cold and flu season, I do double up on my daily vitamin on travel days. I NEVER touch my face once I have passed through security. Finally, I do not enter the security line more than an hour before my flight is due to take of. Before that, I am usually standing outdoors, even in the winter.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> BOV? Will that take me to Eastern Europe and North Siberia?


If you get the right one . Or maybe it's better to stay on the right side of the world and have _them_ come to _you_ .


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Have you considered wearing one of those paracord bracelets instead of carrying "a few feet"? Last time I looked at mine, it said 16' of cord. Could be a saving thing.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Have you considered wearing one of those paracord bracelets instead of carrying "a few feet"? Last time I looked at mine, it said 16' of cord. Could be a saving thing.


Not a ****ing chance!!!! Paracord is small enough that it fits fine in my briefcase wadded up in a roll and I am not about to advertise anything.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> The only special precautions that I do take before travel is that during cold and flu season, I do double up on my daily vitamin on travel days. I NEVER touch my face once I have passed through security. Finally, I do not enter the security line more than an hour before my flight is due to take of. Before that, I am usually standing outdoors, even in the winter.


Oh thanks Inor thats another thing. Whenever I fly or travel to a foreign city where I know I will be interacting with locals I take double the amount of Vitamin C. Same idea as the "Airborne" medication you can buy that hopefully it will help with any germ or bug I can get if I am forced to shaked hands, hug, and be.... accepatable of others culture. ::Shiver::

I also just like the taste of the chewable Vitamin C... especially the berry flavor at GNC....


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I used to fly a rather frequently. It got to the point where it just annoyed the heck out of me being packed into the plane with people stuffed next to me on both sides, screaming kids, people who believe that the whole plain is interested in their opinions on everything, and then I noticed how often I got sick after flying. Don't get me started on the TSA. Now I refuse to fly unless it is an emergency and I absolutely have to be somewhere in a short period of time, and it would have to be an emergency, or unless there isn't any other practical way of getting somewhere. I haven't flown in over ten years. If I have to go across the country I take the time off to drive it. 

While on the subject, I want to say that I would absolutely hate to be an Flight Attendant, and take my hat off to them. I don't know how they manage to find the patience to interface with some of the inconsiderate idiots and drunks that I have seen them handle.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

N95 may not filter to a high enough level to stop Ebola. N100 will. The Ebola microns can be smaller than what makes an N95 effective.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> The airline staff do not give you the bottles until they unseal them themselves.


That perhaps depends on the airlines. If I ask them not to, they wont take the top off. Or if I ask for a whole can of tomato juice and ask them to not open it, whether because my laptop is on my tray or something,they usually oblige. By the way I had a great scam that I used to do in order to get free drinks. I didn't steal, but I encouraged them to give me freebies. This is what I did (not sure if it works anymore because you now have to pay credit or debit).

Growing up I had three sisters and for a while they were into Origami. I thought that it looked pretty interesting but never really cared much for it until in High School. There was a girl who sat next to me in a class and I was a shy guy. So I asked my sister to teach me how to make a flower, I think a lily. The next day while in class, I opened a magazine up and found a page that was incredibly colorful. I ripped it out and the girl looked over at me. I could feel her eyes on me as I started to slowly fold the paper and after a few minutes into a colorful lily. I put it on her desk and for the next couple of years, we dated.

Fast forward to about 10 years ago (15 years later) and flipping through a United Airlines magazine, I saw an incredibly colorful background and there was a child in front of me. So I decided to make one for her. When I finished, I thought it was really creepy for a stranger to do that for a little girl so I just set it on my airplane tray. A flight attendant walked by and commented on how pretty it was. I picked it up and gave it to her. She was thankful. 30 minutes later they came by with the drink cart and I asked for a bourbon. She said $6.00 or whatever the cost was. I was out of small bills so I gave her a $50 which made change difficult. So she bent over and said "that's okay, these two are on the house," giving me a second free one. Sometimes they'd come by and give me a third for free, but I never really asked.

That trick continued to work over and over and over. It was amazing.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Inor and all.its very interesting what you all do and have to make do to have to fly anywhere.I have flown enough in my life as it was.glad I don't have to any more.
You dont sound arrogant,I/we dont like to get too close to people either.sick or not you never know do you?.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If the Lord had meant for us to fly on airplanes He would give us free tickets to somewhere where we really need to go quickly and is too far to drive.


----------

